# TTC a Girl?



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

When we were TTC our third, I took several supplements to help increase our chances to conceive a girl. I *think* there was cranberry, and maybe two other things. Does anyone know what supplements help? I know the timing thing, but I totally forgot what I was taking, and I can't seem to find it by searching.

Thanks!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Are you on Fertility Friend? THey have great info there. Was it Cal/Mags?


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh, maybe! I'll look it up and see what dosage is recommended.

Thanks!


----------



## HoneybeeWaterfall (Dec 12, 2008)

This has all that stuff on it:
http://www.in-gender.com/CS/forums/t/3584.aspx

Seeing your third was a girl makes me think I should take those cranberry supplements I picked up. I'd love either a boy or girl but a girl would mean more new (pre-used) clothing!


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah, it worked out really well for us! With the boys, I didn't take any special supplements other than a prenatal, and we had sex either the day before or the day of ovulation. With Fiona, I did cranberry and probably calcium/magnesium, and we had sex (I think) five days prior to ovulation.

I know it's not guaranteed, but it worked for us.







Personally, I'd be just as happy with a boy (and for some reason, I keep imagining a baby boy), but I got rid of all my boy clothes since we weren't expecting to want another baby, so a girl would be easier in that department.


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

I just came to post somethng similar, I am aware of the ovulation signs/tiimeline but was wondering about any supplements, thanks for the info


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColwynsMommy* 
Yeah, it worked out really well for us! With the boys, I didn't take any special supplements other than a prenatal, and we had sex either the day before or the day of ovulation. With Fiona, I did cranberry and probably calcium/magnesium, and we had sex (I think) five days prior to ovulation.


just curious...i always wonder about this timing for a girl thing. how do you manage to DTD 5 days pre-O, and not again? don't you have to know 5 days in advance of your O date that you're going to O?


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

We're trying for our first and only biological child. We only want one, but if we change our minds later, we plan on adopting. Where, I think, mainly, you don't get to choose the gender. So, I feel, like this is our one shot! lol

I, personally, REALLY want a girl. I've been doing everything - guzzling grapefruit juice, eating lots of citrusy/acidic fruits, taking supplements, and I've just recently started tracking.

I'm pretty sure half of the stuff I'm doing is just old wives tales .... but, since it's harmless, I figure, why not?

Obviously, I would love any child - no matter what, no matter the gender. But, if I can tip the scales in my favor - I'm all for it.









In terms of DTD 5 days before ... if you chart for a few months - you can pretty much tell when you will be ovulating the next time. For me, that's not the hard part. It's the self control on not DTD that is.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sailor* 
In terms of DTD 5 days before ... if you chart for a few months - you can pretty much tell when you will be ovulating the next time. For me, that's not the hard part. It's the self control on not DTD that is.
















ah, gotcha. i only charted for one month, and it was the month i get pg. we DTD every day leading up to O and ended up with a girl.

at what point are you supposed to stop DTD when trying for a girl?

don't tell DH but i want #2 to be a girl too if possible


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Personally, I would do the cut off at 2 days before O. Some people might think that is pushing it. I got both my girls 2 days before O. It just scares me to think that if you cut off too early you might get any baby at all.


----------



## Pandme (Jan 31, 2007)

Eh, I conceived the girl I am now carrying bang on ovulation day. No question about it. Maybe 6 hours before O (I can feel O happening usually). One of my friends was inseminated on O day as close to O as possible and is carrying a girl.

I think taking cranberry and stuff is a good idea anyway just because it will help keep your urinary tract nice and clear. But making your CM too acidic, while that is supposed to favor girls, also makes it much harder to get pregnant at all because it tends to dry you up. Couple that with sex many days before O and you are looking at a loooooong time TTC.

It took us exactly 1 try.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sailor* 
In terms of DTD 5 days before ... if you chart for a few months - you can pretty much tell when you will be ovulating the next time. For me, that's not the hard part. It's the self control on not DTD that is.
















That's what condoms are for.


----------



## Yaliina (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm so glad to have found a (recent) thread about ttc a girl!!







:
I just finished reading Shettles all the way through, and I was all convinced... and then I started reading Young... and now I'm reading about O+12 ....







:

So ... has anyone gathered any "field" data about which one is the best one? I mean- we pretty much have to pick one, and I am really torn between Shettles & O+12. Shettles undoubtedly has the science behind him... although Young (and others) dispute its application. But I know at one point I went through an old ttc girl thread and looked at all the updated siggies and noted that the women who were using Shettles tended to have boys & the O+12 mammas tended to have more girls... hmmmmm.

???THOUGHTS???


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

We had 2 boys and then a girl. With boy #1 we DTD every other day all the way through O. With boy #2 we DTD 3 days before O and then the day of. With our girl we were much more frequent in DTD ... on cd 16 we DTD 2x, cd19, 21, 22, 23, and 24 ... with me Oing most likely on cd 22 (I still have my FF chart from that pg).


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

We start TTC a girl this month. I have a boy and now I want a girl.

I think I am just going to plan on stopping DTD 2 days before O. When we bd he will ejaculate at almost a pull out stance. Lot's of calcium rich foods, cutting out salt and caffeine. And I will be taking regular robitussin a few hours before bd. I am going to start my cranberry supplements tomorrow.

I heard something about a douche mix that can help your PH too.

I don't chart, but I am pretty sure I O on day 13 or 14.


----------



## Juniperberry (Apr 2, 2008)

I've been checking out this forum the last few days because I've decided to slowly start getting read to TTC #3. I have 2 boys, 3.5 yrs and 10 months. I don't want to actually start TTC for at least another 6-8 months... maybe even a year... but my dh and I would love to have a girl.

I've been reading some of the info on the net and it seems to be a good idea to start the 'girl' diet well in advance of TTC.

After reading the basics on the girl boy diet, it's little surprise I have boys lol. I love salt, caffeine, cheese, cereal. As for the girl diet, I don't eat much on it routinely lol. and I never drink milk. Yesterday I bought some nesquick (chocolate powder for milk) and I drank 2 glasses - does that count? lol.... that means making some big changes in my diet and routine.

I'm trying to put together an esy list of 'things to eat' and 'things to avoid'. I'll post it when I've finished it. I think I'm going to buy some ph testing strips too. I have just had my first period pp 2 weeks ago and I will be charting as of next month.

I'm new to all this and it sounds like a big challenge!!

Also wanted to add that I'll be using the shettles method of bding before ovulation.

No matter what, it'll be fun trying, and maybe make my diet a bit healthier at the same time!


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juniperberry* 

I'm trying to put together an esy list of 'things to eat' and 'things to avoid'. I'll post it when I've finished it. I think I'm going to buy some ph testing strips too. I have just had my first period pp 2 weeks ago and I will be charting as of next month.


did you make a list yet?


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneybeeWaterfall* 
This has all that stuff on it:
http://www.in-gender.com/CS/forums/t/3584.aspx

Seeing your third was a girl makes me think I should take those cranberry supplements I picked up. I'd love either a boy or girl but a girl would mean more new (pre-used) clothing!

I second the In-Gender info, it helped us, too!


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Obviously we will love all our children, but I'd like to have a girl too...
I didn't chart with DS, he was the second cycle off the pill. We pretty much DTD every day for 14 days at least once a day to ensure pregnancy... So I have no idea when he was conceived exactly....








Shettles sort of sounds good... But now I have to read about diet and stuff... My parents have three daughters, how did they do that???


----------



## earthnut (Jan 1, 2010)

I conceived my girl the day after ovulating. I wanted a girl, and was going to try Shettle's method, and, well, things didn't work out that way. But I got my girl anyway! All the "field data" and scientific data I've seen is that timing makes no significant difference. What I have read that makes a difference is the amount of stress on the father's sperm - if he works with dangerous chemicals or his testes are frequently hot (perhaps by tight jeans or a lot of bike riding), then there does seem to be a _slight_ increased chance of conceiving a girl.

It doesn't hurt to try any of the methods out there, but you do have to be willing to accept a baby of either gender. There's nothing even close to a _good_ chance of choosing the gender. (which I define as more than 80%)


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

After three boys, I'm convinced that NOTHING works








LOL We tried EVERYTHING for a girl the second time, and it was a boy... same with our third. Followed the girl diet (which, I LOVE milk, so drinking what I needed was no problem). BDed when all the "experts" told us to, took supplements to change the PH balance to favor a girl.

We have all boys

LOL! I think nature will give you what it gives you.







But, it is kinda fun trying









Good luck everyone!!!


----------

